# Cosi Fan tutte



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​This one is so good, good singers wonderful production also.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> ​This one is so good, good singers wonderful production also.


Yes really, really good.


----------

